# American Idol



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone been watching? Who do you like/been voting for? I really like Jessica


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont have a favorite but love that Colton chose a praise and worship song for his final song to be sung on american idol. What a testimony and wonderful thing to see God get the glorry!
anna


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I have $20 bucks that Phillip is going all the way ...LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I dont have a favorite but love that Colton chose a praise and worship song for his final song to be sung on american idol. What a testimony and wonderful thing to see God get the glorry!
> anna


 It was sad to see him go.... it was a shock....


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Skylar is my favorite


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pam, yes it was  I really liked him. I was really shocked that Jessica went home :shocked: Thankfully they saved her! I loved Heejun Han and DeAndre Brackensick, but they went home too  I do like Joshua, he's good  So who do you think will win?


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry to all you Sky fans, but I do not care for her. She is a great performer but shrieks and growls all her songs. Jessica definitely is the voice of the bunch, but the fact she nearly went home makes me turn to Phil. I thought he was a Dave Matthews clone at first, but he's grown on me. I was sad to see Colton go because he offered something unique. Holly has a good voice but she's forgettable for me. Joshua, he sure has the emotion and the voice and Elise runs hot and cold and there's something about her that's not exactly inviting.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^I could not have said it better myself  I'm not a huge Skylar fan either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam, yes it was  I really liked him. I was really shocked that Jessica went home :shocked: Thankfully they saved her! I loved Heejun Han and DeAndre Brackensick, but they went home too  I do like Joshua, he's good  So who do you think will win?


 :wink: I agree... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> ^I could not have said it better myself  I'm not a huge Skylar fan either.


 :shocked: WHAT! LOL! Just kidding! I havn't been watching Idol this year soooo....


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have really high hopes and know for sure that...someone will win.
I guess that means we don't have TV at home, lol.
I watch some of it on youtube after it has been aired.
Actually I usually just watch some of America's got talent and Britians got talent...hardly ever american idol.
It gets a little weird at times.


----------

